# World Cup 2018 (final game is on July 15, 2018)



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> is anyone watching the World Cup?


This thread is for @vadsy ...and all other soccer (football) fans in the GC forum.

I don't follow soccer or watch it on TV on a regular basis. However, of all the sports televised, the occasional game of World Cup soccer is one of my favourite to watch. 

What are "your" predictions for the winner of World Cup 2018?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Folgers will be voted off the island due to a poor social game and terrible taste,,. Nesquik will probably win but its too early to tell


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Hard to say, pre tournament I would have said Germany, Brazil, Spain, France in that order, but the initial games were pretty surprising. Other than France they all struggled a bit in the first game. Germany and Brazil looked a bit slow to me. Maybe adjusting, we'll see.

I'm pulling for Iceland.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

vadsy said:


> Folgers will be voted off the island due to a poor social game and terrible taste,,. Nesquik will probably win but its too early to tell


Why do I try?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zdogma said:


> I'm pulling for Iceland.


Mrs. Greco is from Poland and my mother-in-law (age 89) lives there.
I will cheer for the Polish team. 

From the little I have read, Iceland apparently has a decent chance of winning the cup. Is this accurate?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Iceland has a great defensive team, but they are underdogs for sure. I think the current odds are about 200/1. I enjoy watching Poland, good team.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I cheer for Mexico (we lived there for many years and our daughter was born there).

The tournament has had a very strange start, so far. I'm dead last in my office pool as many of the favourites are underperforming. Brazil looked ok in the first half, then they were flat in the second. Argentina is out of ideas when the opponent surrounds Messi with four defenders. The rest of the team seems incapable of doing anything without him. Germany looked slow against Mexico and I think Spain was somewhat unlucky to lose to Portugal (full marks to Ronaldo for taking his chances, but in another game, he probably only scores one). I still think Spain will make more noise.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Iceland has a great defensive team, but they are underdogs for sure. I think the current odds are about 200/1.


OOOPS..Maybe I misunderstood...LOL.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jdto said:


> I cheer for Mexico (we lived there for many years and our daughter was born there).


I lived in England for about 4 years and owe a lot to that country. I will cheer for them also.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Folgers will be voted off the island due to a poor social game and terrible taste,,. Nesquik will probably win but its too early to tell





greco said:


> Why do I try?


See here there: https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...t-of-waking-up-is-folgers-in-your-cup.221544/


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

jb welder said:


> See here there: https://guitarscanada.com/index.php...t-of-waking-up-is-folgers-in-your-cup.221544/


@jb welder See my initial post in this thread. 
The quote from @vadsy is in the thread you linked me back to. 
I took him seriously...DOH


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Russia has some things going for it !


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, this is the first time I can remember Egypt being in the WC. this is the first time I've actually got a team to root for....and I got a jersey for father's day.

My dream would be for Egypt to beat England, so I can mention it constantly to my in-laws. If they do play, I'm planning to cover myself in Egyptian gear - headband,, sweatband, jersey, tear-aways, and a onesy.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

They need to get Mo Salah out for the next game


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@adcandour Now I feel torn between rooting for Egypt or England.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Well, this is the first time I can remember Egypt being in the WC. this is the first time I've actually got a team to root for....and I got a jersey for father's day.
> 
> My dream would be for Egypt to beat England, so I can mention it constantly to my in-laws. If they do play, I'm planning to cover myself in Egyptian gear - headband,, sweatband, jersey, tear-aways, and a onesy.


If they lose, you will unfortunately be in a state of deNile! Go England! I miss cheering against the USA however.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

leftysg said:


> state of *deNile*


Good one! (...Groan)


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I am dead last in the pool. I don't think I've ever had such a tough time predicting matches in a World Cup. This is great for entertainment, but bad for my chances of winning.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2018)

adcandour said:


> If they do play, I'm planning to cover myself in Egyptian gear - headband,, sweatband, jersey, tear-aways, and a onesy.


Don't forget the window flags and vinyl wrap for your car.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Well, this is the first time I can remember Egypt being in the WC. this is the first time I've actually got a team to root for....and I got a jersey for father's day.
> 
> My dream would be for Egypt to beat England, so I can mention it constantly to my in-laws. If they do play, I'm planning to cover myself in Egyptian gear - headband,, sweatband, jersey, tear-aways, and a onesy.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Unfortunately, @adcandour it’s not gonna happen this time. Egypt is done.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Apparently, four buddies from Mexico were watching the last WC and decided to plan the ultimate trip for this year's event.
They bought an old bus fixed it up and planned to ship it to Europe and drive it to Russia.
They got the bus fixed up,decided to put it and thenselves on a ship to Spain and drive from there.
Just a few days before they were supposed to board the ship.one guy's wife decided he wasn't allowed to go.
For whatever reason,he listened to her.
He told his buddies and they decided to make a cardboard cutout of him and take it along.
This is the result....Poor bastard..His shirt says "“My wife didn’t let me go”


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Pick the poorest, but loudest country.
Can’t lose.

I thought I was watching World Cup soccer on the weekend for a couple hours....turned out to be









I enjoyed it.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Bubb said:


>


Oh man, that's hilarious. It sucks for the guy whose wife didn't let him go. Obviously not the most healthy relationship.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153238946159573


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

in the strangest afternoon so far I found myself cheering for Iran and Saudi Arabia, WTF. They both tried so hard...


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

They did. Iran especially gave it a go against Spain.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Brazil plays today and their best player's name reminded me of an Aerosmith tune....
"Neymar Neymar" ( apologies to Aerosmith. Imagine Steven Tyler's voice please)

Verse 1

Grass stains the jersey with my player's favourite name,
I ain't seen the daylight since they started this game...
_Neymar...Neymar
Neymar...Neymar
_
Sport Chek shirt fall apart at the seams,
Vodka sippin gypsy fortune telling my team,
_Neymar ...Neymar
Neymar...Neymar
_
Russian youth hostel, lock the door with the chain
Blowin' vuvuzelas really causing me pain,
_Neymar..Neymar ...Neymar
_
Chorus

Maybe I'm a dreamer,
Losin' all my hairage,
Baby I'm a dreamer
Brazil I won't despairage

Bridge

Luck holds the aces, but my faith is all passion,
I used to cheer for Pele but to some that's old fashioned,
Clock keeps tickin' seems to never stand still,
Penalty kicks could be givin' me a thrill,
It's the same old story never get a second chance
To advance to the top of the heap!

[video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153238946159573


I heard they don't even have a green room to send them to get checked out for concussions, like this one...truly, modern day gladiators.


----------



## geetaruke (Jan 29, 2017)

Belgium romping


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

geetaruke said:


> Belgium romping


Yeah, right from the first whistle they dominated. 

Some good games the last few days, I was impressed by Switzerland yesterday and Ahmed Musa was so good for Nigeria. I had never heard of him before that.

Mexico should win today, and we'll see if Germany can get their shit together this afternoon.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Wow. Kroos bailed them out in the dying seconds, great play.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Unfortunate for the Swedes but the Germans deserved to win that game.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Germany out! A huge match from South Korea and Germany looked flat and imprecise, missing several chances. Meanwhile, Sweden steamrolled Mexico, who started the tournament very strongly. Now we have Sweden winning the group with Mexico second. Crazy day!

Yesterday was just as crazy with a late Argentina goal qualifying them ahead of Nigeria, while Croatia got a late winner against Iceland to take the group with three wins. Croatia is a contender now.

This afternoon, Switzerland need to win by two and get some help from Serbia to stay alive, while Brazil simply needs a goal to almost guarantee their qualification (depending on how many Serbia score).

These group wrap-up double fixtures make for some exciting moments and lots of flipping between games.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Born in England, obviously rooting for them. Unlike previous years, I have very little expectations of this squad. Well, I suppose _had_, is a better term. They have surprised me! Should have trounced Tunisia, but struggled. Then rallied to get the win. They looked so dominant against Panama in the first 1/2, but did exactly what I prayed they wouldn't do in the 2nd, and that was stop the attack and "protect". It backfired!! After Sunday, Eng and Bel were tied in wins, goals for, and goals against. Eng took "the edge" and were sitting atop the Group because of yellow cards. I guess they win because they are more sportsmanlike.

So, a tie is as good as a win tomorrow as long as they finish with less yellow/red cards. Odd.

I have managed to squeeze in a few other games. The Mex vs Ger was great! A fantastic execution but Mexico!

I have a theory about "lesser" football countries doing well. Simply put, they have the time to practice as a team. With only a few, or no "stars", their team isn't scattered all around the globe in various leagues. Back in the day, a super power would amass their elite, and walk out with the Cup. Now "systems" are more important. Teams with good systems in where they have had a chance to really employ them, are doing well. I like it! Let's shake it up!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Croatia vs Russia ...Amazing game!!

Croatia won on penalty shots.

Personally, I thought Croatia played an excellent game


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Agree Dave. I'm rooting for England. I think they will go all the way to the finals.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

I can always hope for a Belgium England rematch. It would be fantastic, with no reserves starting this time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

WORLD CUP final game today...

FRANCE vs CROATIA


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Looks like Purina....err....Croatia is done. Congrats France!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I was hoping for Croatia...but it just wasn't in the cards.

Good game (IMHO) with lots of interesting "twists".


----------

